# What features differentiate CM & AOKP



## TuxDroid (Apr 19, 2012)

Can anyone tell me what features differentiate the 4.2-based versions of CM & AOKP right now?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I have ran both now and personally I now prefer CM 10.1. It seems a bit more stable and it has no lag on my device which I had on AOKP. CM 10.1 has a good amount of stuff baked in and it's enough to satisfy me while maintaining a more stock feel with the extras most would want and need. I'd say give CM 10.1 a try. I'm on the one fitsnugly builds and as I said I'm loving it right now.


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

Best option, try it out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

yep. time you wait for replies, you could have flashed both.


----------



## TuxDroid (Apr 19, 2012)

andrewjt19 said:


> yep. time you wait for replies, you could have flashed both.


Come on guys... really? I know I could flash them but finding all the "features" they each have buried in them is another story. Besides, if I just wanted to go hunting then why would I have taken the time to post this question? I respect the fact that some of you don't see the point in asking other's opinions when you could just flash it but that is not the point here. I truly want to see what OTHERS think are the stand-outs between the two ROMs.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

TuxDroid said:


> Come on guys... really? I know I could flash them but finding all the "features" they each have buried in them is another story. Besides, if I just wanted to go hunting then why would I have taken the time to post this question? I respect the fact that some of you don't see the point in asking other's opinions when you could just flash it but that is not the point here. I truly want to see what OTHERS think are the stand-outs between the two ROMs.


So instead you think it's ok for someone to take the time to list out the hundreds of options each has? This thread has been started a number of times and the end result is always the same; people start bashing one rom or the other and it's completely subjective. Flash them yourself and decide which you prefer.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## TuxDroid (Apr 19, 2012)

akellar said:


> So instead you think it's ok for someone to take the time to list out the hundreds of options each has? This thread has been started a number of times and the end result is always the same; people start bashing one rom or the other and it's completely subjective. Flash them yourself and decide which you prefer.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


You are welcome to read some other thread instead if you don't want to see what is here. The first response was helpful, these trolling ones... not so much. If you are outside of Tapatalk the as you can see from my signature, I do flash both. Again, that's not the point. Oh, and I asked about what differentiates the ROMs, not every feature they have.

Now, if anyone is reading this hoping for useful info, here are two differences I have found:
1) AOKP has a useful radio button added to the popup that comes up when you don't have a default for some action. 
2) CM has the customizable lockscreen targets that both had in 4.1.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus (currently running CM from Fitsnugly) using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fused2explode (Jan 6, 2012)

TuxDroid said:


> You are welcome to read some other thread instead if you don't want to see what is here. The first response was helpful, these trolling ones... not so much. If you are outside of Tapatalk the as you can see from my signature, I do flash both. Again, that's not the point. Oh, and I asked about what differentiates the ROMs, not every feature they have.
> 
> Now, if anyone is reading this hoping for useful info, here are two differences I have found:
> 1) AOKP has a useful radio button added to the popup that comes up when you don't have a default for some action.
> ...


Akellar was onto something... Regardless of whether you asked which one to flash or if you asked which has what features, it will inevitably lead to a locked thread...


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Asking to compare one ROM to another is about the equivalent to going to a sports forum and asking "What Football team should I root for?" You'll end up getting replies where some people get infuriated by someone saying you should support their team over another and then name calling ensues.


----------



## T1.8matt (Nov 28, 2011)

these guys are right. that's 3/4 of the fun of owning a gnex is trying out all of the different roms and seeing the differences for yourself. if you don't like doing that, maybe you should have gotten a dumb phone?


----------



## mssam (Feb 20, 2012)

All right, let's get it started. AOKP ftw because it has a tad bit more customization imo. Plus, I don't follow the peer pressure from the cm loyalist









Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

PA is better than any other ROM out there. If you like anything else you are no better than the dirt on the bottom of my shoes.







Because I'm smart; you're dumb; I'm big, you're little; I'm right, you're wrong, and there's nothing you can do about it.


----------



## Shiftyshadee (Jun 7, 2011)

This has been talked to death so many times. AOKP is more "feature focused" while CM focuses on stability over bleeding edge features.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## mssam (Feb 20, 2012)

What bleeding edge features? Evolution? Feels like I'm using a droid x when using cm...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeah, time to close this


----------

